# I signed up for lyft in cleveland, no mentor ride



## sherry44137 (Apr 8, 2015)

I signed up for lyft in Cleveland, ohio. But I have not received a mentor ride as of yet? I contacted Lyft but no answer? Any suggestions?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Request on the app!


----------



## sherry44137 (Apr 8, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Request on the app!


I did


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

sherry44137 said:


> I signed up for lyft in Cleveland, ohio. But I have not received a mentor ride as of yet? I contacted Lyft but no answer? Any suggestions?


The only thing you can do is wait, and email them every other day, it's totally up to you but I wouldn't mention to your LYFT mentor that your on this forum. Some of them don't take kindly to it he or she is not your friend, they take your request and are pay for their time by LYFT, you are a new competitor in the area, he or she will still get pay for your mentor ride even if you don't pass the test.

Btw I'm not saying all mentors are like that, but I've been reading this forum for a while now and have ran into some post here that suggest that it's not in your favor to mention anything that is not ask of you or job related.

Btw welcome to this forum and best if luck to you. It's not an easy gig to be involved with.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Drive to a "hot zone", request a mentor there.
One should pop up immediately.
Make sure it's during the day (can not be done after sunset)


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Pick a day that is not too busy. Mentor should be willing to spend his time orienting you rather than prefer taking trips.


----------



## Cleveland Josh (Apr 3, 2015)

Where in Cleveland are you Sherry? I did mine with a guy in Lakewood. Try again on a less busy day.


----------



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

I got mine pretty quickly in Cleveland. The mentor contacted me right away and we made a time to meet about a week later. 
However I am very frustrated with Lyft in Cleveland. I got approved about three weeks ago only taken two passengers with lyft. I also signed up with uber at the same time From what I hear read about the passengers much rather drive with lyft but get no pings. Granted I'm a very part-time driver I usually start out with lyft but after waiting about 15-20 minutes I switch back to uber and usually get a passenger fairly quickly For example yesterday I took a passenger from the far east side downtown during evening rush-hour On uber. I switched to lyft once downtown and drove around for a few minutes and headed towards case Western and back out east and no pings. I'm not giving up.


----------



## Cleveland Josh (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Jon
I feel ya on being frustrated with Lyft in our city. The pings are too infrequent and tend to come from quite a distance some times. I normally operate with both apps on, and for example this week I've done 3 whole lyft rides and >30 on Uber. There simply isn't enough demand in Cleveland. I will still try to do a few rides per week in hope that it will catch on.


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

Cleveland Josh said:


> Hi Jon
> I feel ya on being frustrated with Lyft in our city. The pings are too infrequent and tend to come from quite a distance some times. I normally operate with both apps on, and for example this week I've done 3 whole lyft rides and >30 on Uber. There simply isn't enough demand in Cleveland. I will still try to do a few rides per week in hope that it will catch on.


Tulsa is this same way. I've given 2 lyft rides and 45 uber rides so far. I had planned on giving out my lyft promo codes to my uber riders, but Lyft has disabled all promo codes in Tulsa. Not sure why they they wouldn't want people to help spread the word for them in a town where hardly any one is using the service.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I was able to get a mentor ride ping in San Diego in about 15 minutes. I had to drive 30 miles to meet him, but I got the ride the same day. Cool guy, he has been with Lyft from the beginning in San Diego. He gave me quite a few pointers. Mentors make some bucks on the mentor welcome rides. He says he likes to take them after the morning rush, and prefers them to PAX rides as they pay more. He says he makes $6-$7K/ month with Lyft due to the mentor rides. He also has several PAX that call him direct. He has a fun personality, so I can see how he gets repeat rides. I learned a lot today.


----------

